# FOR SALE hides/feeder dishes, Iguana leash



## Laura (Feb 8, 2012)

Several different sizes of wooden hides, 2 feeder dishes..and a Iguana leash..
Pay what is costs me to mail and add something to it.. i just want this stuff to go where needed.. or it will go to GoodWill..

The price tags say $12 for dishes, $9 for leash and $4-$7ish for the hides. real wood. doesnt say what type. no odor.. 

I used to have a feed/pet store.. and this is all stuff out of storage..


----------

